# Helpful bread baking instructions



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Here is a copy of an older book on how to make bread. It is not a recipe book but just has instructions. I thought some of you might like it. The copyrights are expired so feel free to down load it.
Here is the web site where it can be found if this does not embed.

http://breadbaking.homestead.com/


----------



## Chickensittin (Jul 25, 2012)

This is a great old book. Thanks for sharing!


----------

